# Any reason for tarantula to stand on tip toes when not eating? (pic)



## Sharno (Jan 9, 2017)

For the last day or so my female b. smithi has been standing high on all legs, if that makes sense -- you know, the position they often go into when they have a mouthful of crickets.

Not sure if it is relevant but she's been mating once a week with her boyfriend in the cage next door.  I think I've seen some terrestrials do this "standing up high" for no reason, wondered if people have recognized any reason for this, or it's simply nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## clive 82 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sharno said:


> For the last day or so my female b. smithi has been standing high on all legs, if that makes sense -- you know, the position they often go into when they have a mouthful of crickets.
> 
> Not sure if it is relevant but she's been mating once a week with her boyfriend in the cage next door.  I think I've seen some terrestrials do this "standing up high" for no reason, wondered if people have recognized any reason for this, or it's simply nothing.
> 
> Thanks.


I have heard that some Ts may do this if there are mites or some kind of parasite in the sub. Apparently the thinking behind it is they do it to "get away" from the source of irritation. I'm not saying this is the case, just something Ive read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dopamine (Jan 9, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> I have heard that some Ts may do this if there are mites or some kind of parasite in the sub. Apparently the thinking behind it is they do it to "get away" from the source of irritation. I'm not saying this is the case, just something Ive read.


This is what I've heard too, but then again, I think everything is mites.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jan 9, 2017)

Sharno said:


> For the last day or so my female b. smithi has been standing high on all legs, if that makes sense -- you know, the position they often go into when they have a mouthful of crickets.
> 
> Not sure if it is relevant but she's been mating once a week with her boyfriend in the cage next door.  I think I've seen some terrestrials do this "standing up high" for no reason, wondered if people have recognized any reason for this, or it's simply nothing.
> 
> Thanks.


I've never seen mine do this without having food in it's mouth. Maybe it's not used to running around bare foot and is trying to tip toe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sharno said:


> For the last day or so my female b. smithi has been standing high on all legs, if that makes sense -- you know, the position they often go into when they have a mouthful of crickets.
> 
> Not sure if it is relevant but she's been mating once a week with her boyfriend in the cage next door.  I think I've seen some terrestrials do this "standing up high" for no reason, wondered if people have recognized any reason for this, or it's simply nothing.
> 
> Thanks.


This is a complete shot in the dark, cause I honestly have zero experience with mating. But I wonder if her abdomen could be irritated from the insertions?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I've never seen mine do this without having food in it's mouth. Maybe it's not used to running around bare foot and is trying to tip toe.


I've seen mine do this without food actually, and not shortly after eating etc, just found them on their "toes". Can't explain it either. I often wonder if for some reason they feel threatened, so appear large in doing that, OR if it's related to their circulatory system.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 10, 2017)

One of mine spent the entire night half on the substrate and half on the glass side in the most awkward looking of positions. 
I am not saying whether or not there is a problem in your situation but I am just saying you may not want to jump to panic mode right away.


----------



## ledzeppelin (Jan 10, 2017)

I notice this only with my B. smithi


----------



## Trenor (Jan 10, 2017)

Huh, I've not seen this with either of my girls. I'll have to keep a closer eye on them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 10, 2017)

Over here in the UK they call this 'stilting'.

I read some theories a long time ago that it had something to do with heat. They said something such like they stilt when uncomfortable with heat. I can't confirm if this is true or not.

Theraphosidae do some weird things sometimes. This is one of those behaviours. There must be a reason behind it though.

I have only seen it with some of my Brachys and Grammostola.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 10, 2017)

This behavior has been observed in Scorpions before.  Sometimes without a known cause, and other times it has been observed around the time a female is about to give birth or if the temperature is not to their liking.  
The same might be true for Tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jan 10, 2017)

I've seen it in Brachys and Grammastola. From my experience the sub may be to moist and also the sub may be to acidic for them. Especially with coco subs. The fix for me was a new combo of substrate. Eco earth, peat, and desert sand fixed the seeming problem. Also have tried top soil in the mix. Some just use plain top soil without any problems. Just some thoughts

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 10, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> I've seen it in Brachys and Grammastola. From my experience the sub may be to moist and also the sub may be to acidic for them. Especially with coco subs. The fix for me was a new combo of substrate. Eco earth, peat, and desert sand fixed the seeming problem. Also have tried top soil in the mix. Some just use plain top soil without any problems. Just some thoughts


Gardeners ad peat moss to their soils to not only retain water but also lower the ph of the soil, if the substrate was indeed too acidic like you said i dont believe adding peat to an already very acidic substrate like eco earth will provide any significant raise in ph. If anything you would just make it more acidic.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 11, 2017)

My _Avicularia versicolor_ and wolf spider do this when eating.


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 11, 2017)

I think they're stretching their calf muscles....


----------



## viper69 (Jan 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Over here in the UK they call this 'stilting'.
> 
> I read some theories a long time ago that it had something to do with heat. They said something such like they stilt when uncomfortable with heat. I can't confirm if this is true or not.
> 
> ...


I've heard this mentioned too regarding desert species, but not just with Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I've heard this mentioned too regarding desert species, but not just with Ts.


Yeah there may be something to it then, as it is only the arid species I have seen do this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Yeah there may be something to it then, as it is only the arid species I have seen do this


Same here!


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jan 12, 2017)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Gardeners ad peat moss to their soils to not only retain water but also lower the ph of the soil, if the substrate was indeed too acidic like you said i dont believe adding peat to an already very acidic substrate like eco earth will provide any significant raise in ph. If anything you would just make it more acidic.


The peat was more for moisture retention. I didn't use much more of the desert sand. They stopped stilting after I changed the sub so something in this mix worked.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> The peat was more for moisture retention. I didn't use much more of the desert sand. They stopped stilting after I changed the sub so something in this mix worked.


Thats not how science works im sorry but to each there own


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jan 12, 2017)

Wasn't going about it scientifically. Just found that the new sub mix seemed to have fixed the problem. I'm just sharing what I have experienced. So maybe instead of saying acidic. I should have said some tarantulas may not like the way eco earth feels. Kinda like avic's don't seem to like hair when walking on your arm. I don't handle but have heard this many times and have experienced it when a versi ran up on my arm during a transfer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Wasn't going about it scientifically. Just found that the new sub mix seemed to have fixed the problem. I'm just sharing what I have experienced.


What i am saying isnt that your problem was not fixed. In that yes your t stopped performing the tippy toes act. But what evidence do you have to support your claims aside from the fact that changing the substrate fixed the problem. It could just be a coincidence that your t stopped and nothing to do with a substrate change.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jan 12, 2017)

Well I tried just rehousing using the same eco earth even bought new eco earth. The tarantulas did the same thing stood on toes a lot. I decided to try a mix of soils (the ones I stated earlier) and found the problem went away. Couple years later doing some rehouses I just bought eco earth. I hadn't collected desert soil in awhile and was out of peat. So I just used the one and honestly didn't even think about the tippy toes. Checked on my Ts the next day and there was my reminder. One of my oldest Ts G.poteri was on her toes. Within a few days 3 more Ts did the same. Went to the desert got some clay/ sand and bought some peat, eco earth. Made a mix. Rehoused the G.poteri first. Next day she was off her toes and has been ever since. Rehoused the rest with the same results. I'm not saying anymore than that's what worked for me with the tippy toes.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jan 12, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Well I tried just rehousing using the same eco earth even bought new eco earth. The tarantulas did the same thing stood on toes a lot. I decided to try a mix of soils (the ones I stated earlier) and found the problem went away. Couple years later doing some rehouses I just bought eco earth. I hadn't collected desert soil in awhile and was out of peat. So I just used the one and honestly didn't even think about the tippy toes. Checked on my Ts the next day and there was my reminder. One of my oldest Ts G.poteri was on her toes. Within a few days 3 more Ts did the same. Went to the desert got some clay/ sand and bought some peat, eco earth. Made a mix. Rehoused the G.poteri first. Next day she was off her toes and has been ever since. Rehoused the rest with the same results. I'm not saying anymore than that's what worked for me with the tippy toes.


Those are the knitty gritty details i wanted. I completely understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Well I tried just rehousing using the same eco earth even bought new eco earth. The tarantulas did the same thing stood on toes a lot. I decided to try a mix of soils (the ones I stated earlier) and found the problem went away. Couple years later doing some rehouses I just bought eco earth. I hadn't collected desert soil in awhile and was out of peat. So I just used the one and honestly didn't even think about the tippy toes. Checked on my Ts the next day and there was my reminder. One of my oldest Ts G.poteri was on her toes. Within a few days 3 more Ts did the same. Went to the desert got some clay/ sand and bought some peat, eco earth. Made a mix. Rehoused the G.poteri first. Next day she was off her toes and has been ever since. Rehoused the rest with the same results. I'm not saying anymore than that's what worked for me with the tippy toes.



Thank you! Very informative!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ediblepain (Oct 8, 2017)

All of my G porteri have done this at one time or another. 1 immature male, 2 mature females. I always thought it was just spider yoga. Maybe they like to have a nice long stretch after pooping or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> This is a complete shot in the dark, cause I honestly have zero experience with mating. But I wonder if her abdomen could be irritated from the insertions?



Like If she caught a social disease?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BillsSpider (Jul 26, 2019)

My juvi G.Quirogai does this every feeding


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jul 26, 2019)

My Phlogius sp. do this every now and then without any particular reason. Selenotholus Kotzman does it when eating and my Selenotypus sp. seem to do it right after molting, presumably as a stretch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 26, 2019)

I've been recently doing some reading up on their exoskeleton, plus all the different types of hairs that they have, and how both can affect the spiders behaviour. They have specialized tactile hairs on their sternum and stimulation of those hairs can result in them raising themselves off the ground.
Whether that is because they are over stimulated and trying to lessen the amount of information that those hairs are picking up, whether they are trying to get a better read on the information that is being communicated by them, or whether those hairs are controlled hydraulically and raising themselves off the ground enables them to turn those hairs 'on' with hemolymph pressure, I don't know.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 27, 2019)

I always figured it was to prevent the feeder from touching the ground and thereby gaining leverage to help it escape.  (I notice mine stand on their toes more often with larger feeders, especially ones that are really wriggling.)


----------



## BillsSpider (Jul 27, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> I always figured it was to prevent the feeder from touching the ground and thereby gaining leverage to help it escape.  (I notice mine stand on their toes more often with larger feeders, especially ones that are really wriggling.)


That's quite possible, mine didn't do it a lot when feeding crickets as they don't seem to resist that much but since I've started my dubia farm he does it every time. The dubia don't give up easy


----------



## Vanisher (Sep 14, 2019)

I have had some tarantulas doing this. I have a P chordatus female doing this. Ibread previous post that it has something to do with mites. I dont really believe that this is the prime reason, cos i have had tarantulas in miteingested cages NOT doing this. I wonder why my P chordatus is doing this. Dry sub without any visable mites. This stance is unnatural for them!


----------



## thomlennon (Dec 29, 2020)

My T. Albo is doing this right now and has been for about two days. She’s normally my pet hole. Only comes out to grab a feeder


----------



## Robert Marley (Dec 29, 2020)

The floor is lava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Royalty (Dec 29, 2020)

I have been using a combo of Eco Earth and Desert Sand (non calcium) and I think my OBT is not fond of it. She/He has been hanging on the top of the enclosure but it might be because she/he is not "settled in".


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 29, 2020)

Blue Jaye said:


> I've seen it in Brachys and Grammastola. From my experience the sub may be to moist


The only time I saw one of mine do this (other than while eating) was my G. pulchra after I overflowed her water dish too much. She stopped once she moved to a drier area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metallattorney (Dec 29, 2020)

My _h. pulchripes _does this on occasion.  Usually on its webbed-up surfaces.  I have no idea why and just chalk it up to odd tarantula behavior.  There is no sign of mites, the substrate is dry, and like I said, it is usually on its webbed area.


----------



## kingshockey (Dec 30, 2020)

i have seen some of my ts do that after grooming themselves but not a whole  day


----------



## Marlana (Dec 30, 2020)

Tarantula 4x4 mode!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolleWolf (Dec 30, 2020)

When I have begun this hobby (around 98) I bought my T´s from Michael Bullmer and Martin Thierer Lutz (afaik they described G. pulchripes and Psalmopeus langenbucheri), I asked them the same question. And their answer was, that when a T is standing on its tip toes it needs (or want to drink) water.

I am not sure if this knowledge today outdated or not.


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Dec 30, 2020)

My 3 inch female A. chalcodes always does this. I can attest there is no mites and the substrate is not over moist.


----------

